# Recommend some classic rock tunes



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Thinking about my last thread about sounding too heavy, if my gig next weekend is cancelled we should use the weekend to jam and learn 4 or 5 new tunes.

Recommend me some classic rock tunes that we could whip up quickly. 
Do not say "Brown Eyed Girl", or "Free Bird" or anything too cheezy.

We cover bands like Zep, Hendrix, Floyd, DP, etc... Every week we get asked to play something by Metalicca, so we'll probably add something from them, but I'm thinking along the lines of Rolling Stones, Beatles etc...


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I'd love to do some April Wine again, but with only 1 guitarist, it's a bit tough to cover. Of course, if Mr.Henman is in the area looking to play a few songs with a very talented cover band....:tongue:


----------



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

you looking for ideas? i have a couple of tunes u might like


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

smashing_pumpkins_06 said:


> you looking for ideas? i have a couple of tunes u might like



uhmm, yes.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Don't know what your likes are James but we do a version of after midnight more along the lines of JJ but have livened it up a bit, not quite as much as EC's version but a little to the funky side. Also do a take on an old classic Feelin alright, great for working dynamically. A few stops etc usually goes over fairly well. Also have our own take on misty mountain hop by zep that seems to be working. It's funny but CCR seems to be popular also, we crunched up a version of born on the bayou and again it goes over well with the crowd. Anyway just a couple thoughts.....


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Our band does upbeat versions of Eleanor Rigby, Back in Ussr and Day Tripper that the crowds love and request all the time. What I like about you is always a huge hit and so is Turning Japanese. Not sure if this what you are looking for but I'd thought I'd offer what the crowds here in my part of the prairies like.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

james on bass said:


> uhmm, yes.


haha. BAM!



oh and what about free bird? That's a good song.

jk jk.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> oh and what about free bird? That's a good song.


I figured you for someone with a full set of real teeth.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

james on bass said:


> I figured you for someone with a full set of real teeth.


:confused-smiley-010 i'm missing a tooth on the bottom...it never grew in.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Allman Brothers. You can stretch the tunes out a bit too. But again, one guitar, hmm


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*"Nostalgia isn't what it used to be..."*

"Stealin'" - Uriah Heap

"Home in My Hand" - Foghat

"Dancing Madly Backwards" - Captain Beyond

"Apricot Brandy" - Rhinoceros

If you've got a harp player you might add "Hoy Hoy Hoy" by Crowbar and King Biscuit Boy.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, with one guitar and bass, we still manage to pull off 3 Floyd tunes, as well as some other stuff that requires a 2nd guitar and / or keys. Just gives me more room to walk the bass.  

I've actually gleaned a few tunes from here that I'm going to suggest to the band. And, as of right now, we still don't know if we're playing next weekend or not. 

I played them for my wife who has never seen my band, nor does she want to and she says she'd be humming along if a band was playing these...

Cinnamon Girl
Bad Company
Saturday Night's alright for Fighting
Day Tripper.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Allman Brothers. You can stretch the tunes out a bit too. But again, one guitar, hmm


Actually, the one thing we don't need is filler - just some short catchy tunes.

We always play 3 sets and have 4 at our disposal.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Hush.....Deep Purple
Fat Bottom Girls.....Queen
Stay with Me....Rod and the Faces
Mississipi Queen....Mountain
Bad and Nationwide....ZZ Top
Hey Hey (what can I do)....Zeppelin

Just a few tunes I like that you don,t get in bars much anymore.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

how about la grange...zz top.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Tarl said:


> Mississipi Queen....Mountain
> Just a few tunes I like that you don,t get in bars much anymore.



Ah yes - I've done that one before with great success - on the list!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> how about la grange...zz top.


We already do "Sharp Dressed Man" and "Got me under pressure". Surprisingly, neither of them go over well.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Best luck we've had with ZZ is Fool for Your Stockings, great for a three piece..


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

People seem to like the older ZZ.....Mexican Blackbird, Heard it on the X, Jesus just left Chicago, Funky Dogs and Nasty Kings, Just got Paid, Blue Jean Blues, 10 Foot pole...etc.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

we have great luck with Tush. Crossroads always goes over well too. I fought the law by the Clash. Ramones stuff always seem to get the crowd boppin to.


----------



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

cats in a cradel-harry chapin
clocks-cold play
I like those tunes, just not sure if there your style or not.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

james on bass said:


> Thinking about my last thread about sounding too heavy, if my gig next weekend is cancelled we should use the weekend to jam and learn 4 or 5 new tunes.
> 
> Recommend me some classic rock tunes that we could whip up quickly.
> Do not say "Brown Eyed Girl", or "Free Bird" or anything too cheezy.
> ...



Do you have keyboards?


If so, there are tons of good classic rock tunes that you can salt in when the room needs something a bit lighter.

As you know, classic rock is a VERY broad genre, encompassing everything from the Mamas and the Papas to Black Sabbath.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Mamas & Papas dont do rock.
Benee


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Benee Wafers said:


> Mamas & Papas dont do rock.
> Benee



You're entitled to your opinion I suppose, but I'd put California Dreaming right in there with a lot of 60s classic rock.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Lemme see............

Hey Joe by Jimi or Purple, but you probably do that already

Evil by Cactus

Can't Explain by The Who

Sympathy for The Devil by the Stones

Midnight Rambler by The Stones

Fire by Jimi

Paranoid by Sabbath (Play this one when they ask for Ozzy stuff)

The Pusher by Steppenwolf

White Room by Cream

Moby Dick by Zep

Whole Lotta Love by Zep

You Really Got Me by The Kinks and/or VH

Rockin' in The Free World by Neil

Oh! This is an easy one we do to turn up the energy - BBC by whoever on Austin Powers movie.

Radar Love by Golden Earring

Gel, can't remember who does it

My Sharona by The Knack

Just What I Needed by The Cars

R&R Hoochie Koo by Derringer or J Winter

Free Ride by E Winter

Still Alive and Well by J Winter

Like a Rollin Stone by Dylan or Jimi

Stray Cat Blues by The Stones or J Winter

Tobacco Road by Eric Burdon & War


Let you know if I think of more!
Mich


----------

